# JASDF Receives Its First F-35



## tomahawk6 (1 Dec 2016)

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/photo-has-chinas-military-scared-stiff-japan-now-has-the-f-18566

Japan’s first Lockheed Martin F-35 Joint Strike Fighter arrived at Luke Air Force Base in Arizona yesterday.

For the Japanese Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF), the arrival of the new jet at Luke AFB marks the beginning of a transition towards an air arm equipped with a potent fifth-generation stealth fighter capability that will enable Tokyo to counter the rising threat from China. Under the foreign military sales (FMS) agreement with Tokyo, the United States Air Force will train Japanese pilots to fly and fight in the F-35 under the auspices of the reserve component 944 Fighter Wing and the active component 56th Fighter Wing.


----------

